# Craven Desires The Dan Meagher edition



## PitBullPositive (Dec 16, 2009)

Craven is still at it they have chosen to attack me but now they have moved on to my family which is pretty low. I started trying to debate with them but quickly found out they prefer to attack people personally rather than discuss the topic at hand. I gave up on responding as I felt as though I was arguing with children but they continue to make assumptions about me and my family. really classless people. If they are so proud of their little blog why do they choose to hide behind the anonymity of a fake screen name. I didnt... Here is the link to one of there latest pieces of poop, also there is quite a bit on the blog post **** Pit Bulls and the ******* who own them. Really low rent people if you ask me.

craven desires: craven mail bag: the dan meagher edition


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Honestly at this point, it's time to move on. It's not worth the time to educate such idiots and no use bringing more hits to their website. You'd be better off copy/pasting (and editing language) because I personally refuse to click on that link just like I refuse to click on a dog bite's link.

Stop wasting your time trying to educate these idiots and move on to educating people that are willing to listen. I've found there are more people willing to listen then aren't.

Your better then that Dan!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Right Dan, you are fighting a loosing battle. its horse manure. of course they attack your family and your just feeding the frenzy when you post there. Dude is just sucking you in so he can keep going with his BS blog. I guarentee you if you post some valid info there he will delete it or manipulate what you say to make you look like a nutter


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I gotta say I agree with these guys.. They're lowlifes, and the only way they can really stir **** up is hitting you low, talking about your family and such. You know youre an ambassador for the breed, you know you do right by your family and by dogs, there's no reason to let this a-hole bring you down. He's already gotten a few members of the community riled up and I doubt it'll end with you. Don't fall victim to his parade of a**clowns.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow really what a bunch of morons. I swear if I could send out cyber slaps I'd slap em all! These people have no lives or friends so they spend all day online throwing tantrums over nothing. Then they had to go talk smack about the tattoos. Oh man that was so stupid. Tattoos don't make you any less of a person, and if they've ever been offline they'd see more than 70% of people have them now. Ugh some one needs to give them this


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

you cant educate the ignorant they will always think the way they do but thats fine, because they can live their miserable "lives" because youre not living if a youre not furthering humanity. b. bettering your self and or people around you. c being angry and sad all the time so to me their wasting their life and thats the biggest revenge that and we still have our dogs, and will fight for our dogs, so they can continue to wither away in the sands of time while we bask in their failure, i can understand low blowing with family stuff but thats how they fight they cant fight with intelligence because they dont have an ounce of it, your smarter and better then they are and be happy with that, plus you got your dogs =D


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i hate those craven desires people. they're total idiots, and they have even less of a life than me! i mean, all my time that isn't spent working is with my dogs, and also on here reading about my dogs and educating myself... those people just sit all friggin day and talk  about people and dogs they don't even know. if i knew them in real life.... i bet they have tattoo's on their butts! A-HOLES!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> i hate those craven desires people. they're total idiots, and they have even less of a life than me! i mean, all my time that isn't spent working is with my dogs, and also on here reading about my dogs and educating myself... those people just sit all friggin day and talk  about people and dogs they don't even know. if i knew them in real life.... i bet they have tattoo's on their butts! A-HOLES!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I know right and then saying Marty fights his dogs and they have proof. Wow how F'd up. I think there all a bunch of no life having dirt bags!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

they don't have ! if they did, they wouldn't be sitting there typing their fat butts off about it and they would be at marty's friggin doorstep. they can suck it. dunno if i can say this in the public forum but i feel strongly about it lolol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> they don't have ! if they did, they wouldn't be sitting there typing their fat butts off about it and they would be at marty's friggin doorstep. they can suck it. dunno if i can say this in the public forum but i feel strongly about it lolol


I know how you feel the whole thing got me heated they all suck hard!!!


----------



## PitBullPositive (Dec 16, 2009)

I really appreciate the support and I really havent bothered to comment there in some time despite Craven saying its me sending shim the link to the show. I have commented that I was done trying to debate with people that find it necessary to engage in personal attacks instead of debating the issues. i did however find out the identity of one of the commenters who started the attacks and invited him to meet me when I was in Atlanta to say the things to my face and never did get a response. Not that I would have gotten physical just making the point that he was gutless and how its easy to hide behind the anonymity of a fake screen name and talk smack. I dont feel the need to hide who I am or what my beliefs are.

Now the very community I am aligned with has decided to start turning and twisting my words after I posted a picture of Marty and I and Choxie in his yard. They are horrified that his dogs are chained which is insane. They are all for this anti tethering law and I dont think they fully comprehend the implications of such laws. To me laws like this are not to much different than laws like BSL vague, broad and punishes not only bad owners but good too. Letting government tell us what we can and cant do with our dogs is a step in the wrong direction imo. We will be covering this topic on the show this weekend so if anyone has any information they would like to share or you would like to call in I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree. Anti-tethering laws are obsurd.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I know right and then saying Marty fights his dogs and they have proof. Wow how F'd up. I think there all a bunch of no life having dirt bags!!!!


ha ha if they have proof they should turn him in for the reward money so they can buy themselves some cahonas lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

gamer said:


> ha ha if they have proof they should turn him in for the reward money so they can buy themselves some cahonas lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :woof::woof:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

But seriously I saw the part two one and he has some valid points. I mean the things said were wrong attacking him and putting his personal info out was wrong would you guys like it? I know I would not so just move on the whole world has an opinion on these dogs and arguing does nothing for either side.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

gamer said:


> But seriously I saw the part two one and he has some valid points. I mean the things said were wrong attacking him and putting his personal info out was wrong would you guys like it? I know I would not so just move on the whole world has an opinion on these dogs and arguing does nothing for either side.


Really? Defending that dude? Go get hit by a car gamer


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Really? Defending that dude? Go get hit by a car gamer


Defending? So now because I am not raving like a lunatic at him I am defending him? Because I am not calling his work I am a defending him? Some people need no help looking like Id**ts. All I said is that he had some valid points.. A bunch of people harassing him and all over a dumb a** blog.

Oh and telling a fellow human being to get hit by a car does so much for our reputation now doesnt it. You want to act like some tough guy thug so be it would not be surprised if your post isnt put up there for he world to see how "pit bull" owners treat other people in their community. Kudos to you


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

gamer said:


> Defending? So now because I am not raving like a lunatic at him I am defending him? Because I am not calling his work I am a defending him? Some people need no help looking like Id**ts. All I said is that he had some valid points.. A bunch of people harassing him and all over a dumb a** blog.
> 
> Oh and telling a fellow human being to get hit by a car does so much for our reputation now doesnt it. You want to act like some tough guy thug so be it would not be surprised if your post isnt put up there for he world to see how "pit bull" owners treat other people in their community. Kudos to you


Ohh big come back.. Don't waste your breath. Im done wasting mine.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Ohh big come back.. Don't waste your breath. Im done wasting mine.


:rofl: :rofl: Ok. Marty and Pit bull positive will be fine! People charging in to defend them just made things worse. Is all I am saying dont get your feeling hurt please.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Has anyone ever asked the guy why he has such a huge dislike of the breed?


----------

